# Easy bangs for fine hair?



## BiologyGeek (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm going to a hairdresser soon, and I'm definitely going to get something with bangs again, but I need some help choosing the best style. My hair is extremely fine (maybe a bit thin too?), and goes limp within five minutes of me brushing it. I've had friends try to style it before, and it still goes flat quickly even with all their serums and sprays and stuff. Because of that, and since I'm usually pressed for time in the morning, I've taken to showering at night and then just letting my hair air-dry at night while I sleep. Blow-drying my hair makes it a flat, frizzy mess and damages it very easily, so I want to avoid that if possible.

When I had bangs before, I would re-wet them in the morning and then blow-dry/style/hairspray them so they could keep a bit of their shape (they still end up going pretty flat though). Also, because my hairline is so far back, I don't really have much hair with which to make bangs to begin with. I've been experimenting a bit with those virtual makeover sites and trying to see what hairstyles look good, and I've found several that I like. Which of them would be the easiest to maintain, and also work for very fine hair and a high hairline? I'm thinking something with side-swept bangs would be best.

Here's what I'm working with (feel free to edit this photo on other makeover sites if you want):





And here are some of the hairstyles I "tried on":


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 17, 2012)

I like the middle row, my right and I like the bottom row, my right. The pictures are almost the same.

Does your hairspray contain any water? Maybe that is why your bangs go flat after a short time.

Or have you tried no spraying on your bangs altogether?

For people with extremely fine hair, the less you style or use products, the longer it takes to go flat.


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree with the 2 pictures Dragonfly suggested!!! You honestly look fantastic with bangs. I have SERIOUSLY fine, thin hair that I cant do anything with. The best thing I have found is to ask the stylist to "texturize" your bangs so they aren't so heavy that they just fall completely flat. Whenever my bags have a blunt cut with no layers they just lay flat against my forehead and look sad. Dry shampoo has been my go to product for giving my hair a bit of life. I've also found fuller bangs hide my forehead better than side bangs because you can still see your hair line and how far up it goes. 

Before bangs                                                                     After bangs                                                      



   

 

See side bangs look like I have  receding hairline &gt;.&lt;


----------



## BiologyGeek (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Those are definitely my favorites as well. My hair could NEVER get that much volume with what I do with it now (wash it at night, brush it out in the morning), so how could I do that style and still shower at night? I guess I can blow-dry my hair at night before I go to bed, though I'm worrying about my hair getting damaged after nightly drying because it's so fine. Should I put some sort of root lifter in too? And then what what I do with it while I sleep, tie it up or something?

Oh and Amber, your hair looks amazing! I've seen a lot of people try to pull off pink hair and not succeed, but you definitely can! It really makes your green eyes pop.


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BiologyGeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the replies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Those are definitely my favorites as well. My hair could NEVER get that much volume with what I do with it now (wash it at night, brush it out in the morning), so how could I do that style and still shower at night? I guess I can blow-dry my hair at night before I go to bed, though I'm worrying about my hair getting damaged after nightly drying because it's so fine. Should I put some sort of root lifter in too? And then what what I do with it while I sleep, tie it up or something?
> 
> Oh and Amber, your hair looks amazing! I've seen a lot of people try to pull off pink hair and not succeed, but you definitely can! It really makes your green eyes pop.



Thank you so much!! 






I know everyone's hair is different, but in my experience if i put ANYTHING typically meant for volume in my hair it weighs it down and gets oilier faster. The best I've been able to come up with is to get some layers cut into the longer parts of my hair so it all doesn't feel as heavy and weighed down...then i use a dry shampoo or "volume powder" near my roots and it gives my hair the tiniest bit of texture and grip so I can fluff up my layers a bit with my fingers. I shower a lot at night then when I'm ready to style in the morning I do the dry shampoo thing and it helps soak up any oil, and I'm out the door in 5 minutes. Like you said, people with our hair type have limits...were never going to look like one of those insane hair ads no matter what we put in our hair.


----------



## g squared (Mar 12, 2013)

What program did you use for those pics? I've tried a ton of sites but they are all terrible, except the Marie Claire website which has about 3 styles to choose from.


----------

